# Online Games?!?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anybody here play online games???

such as Combat Arms FPS (First Player Shooter game)

or any MMORPG (Multi Massive Online Role Playing Game)

like Lineage 2 ?!?

Anyone??? 

^^


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to play starcraft and diablo 2. They suck too much time out of your life, more so than this hobby.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

when I have the spare time I play a little FFX


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I use to play starcraft, diablo 2, warcraft (not WOW), gunbound and maplestory. Yes the last two are embarrassing, but still fun. lol. Stop playing most MMORPGs once I converted to a mac (since many dont work on mac, and I refuse to get windows for mac,lol)


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

I played pristontale but like conix67 said takes to much time out of your life dont play anymore


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Im not going to lie lol i play wow every now and then, I used to Wayy to much back in the day before i got into fish keeping as much as i am now. I also play some Warcraft 3 Frozen throne and Starcraft broodwar, but i stopped playing diablo about a year ago.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

not one play lineage 2 (NC soft) at all????

I got an awesome account in Aria server and 180 days game time card...

I would like to trade it for some fishes or $80 

:O

www.lineage2.com


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hitch said:


> I use to play starcraft, diablo 2, warcraft (not WOW), gunbound and maplestory. Yes the last two are embarrassing, but still fun. lol. Stop playing most MMORPGs once I converted to a mac (since many dont work on mac, and I refuse to get windows for mac,lol)


Pfft... I still hop on MS once in a while. I am pretty godly 

141 lukless bishop and 131 dexless night lord 

Pretty godly on GB also and I was godly on d2 lod until my account expired


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Brian said:


> Pfft... I still hop on MS once in a while. I am pretty godly


I dont have a MS system anymore, so the only way I could play is either instal MS on my mac (dont like to hybridize. ), or instal it on my roommate pc and steal it from him....hahaha


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol!..............


----------



## Killertiger (Sep 9, 2009)

Counterstrike anyone?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Killertiger said:


> Counterstrike anyone?


That's old!!!

Try Combat Arms (Nexon Game) Its FREE and WAY better than Counter STrike!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah, I used to play a lot of video games.

Quake, Quake 3, Counter Strike, Everquest, Dark Ages of Camelot, Lord of the Rings, World of Warcraft.

No time anymore, and I grew out of certain genres.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to be a pretty big gamer myself. I still would be if I had time lol. But unfortunately, I barely have a chance to even think about gaming these days. 

btw, L2 was the SHIZNIT. lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I used to be a pretty big gamer myself. I still would be if I had time lol. But unfortunately, I barely have a chance to even think about gaming these days.
> 
> btw, L2 was the SHIZNIT. lol


What do you mean shiznit??? you still have a L2 acct??? xD


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

no lol, that was many years ago man. I played WoW after for a bit. The most rececent mmorpg I played was warhammer but it got boring fast.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> no lol, that was many years ago man. I played WoW after for a bit. The most rececent mmorpg I played was warhammer but it got boring fast.


I heard Aion is coming out soon (now its in beta)... I don't want to play alone, need a buddy! ^^


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I heard Aion is coming out soon (now its in beta)... I don't want to play alone, need a buddy! ^^


Had some friends play on Asia servers. It's weird there, you pay by the minute or something like that. I think it was credits you buy? I dunno, I wasn't really paying attention.

I'm not going to try playing anything until final fantasy comes out or diablo 3


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Had some friends play on Asia servers. It's weird there, you pay by the minute or something like that. I think it was credits you buy? I dunno, I wasn't really paying attention.
> 
> I'm not going to try playing anything until final fantasy comes out or diablo 3


Any of your friend want to buy NC game time card??? xD

Brand New Sealed 60 Days Game Time Card for $25 each ^^ (Compare to $14USD monthly)

I am sure it will work with Aion too! ^^

I got 6 of them (1 full year of game time). I quit Lineage 2, because I got into a big fight with my clan leader and I just don't feel like to play anymore...

^^


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Any of your friend want to buy NC game time card??? xD
> 
> Brand New Sealed 60 Days Game Time Card for $25 each ^^ (Compare to $14USD monthly)
> 
> ...


lol, no I don't know anyone that would still play L2 anymore. Heh, sorry.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone play Dota ? lols


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol dota... i cant update my wc3ft anymore  fail


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I played WoW fairly hardcore, no one in RL saw me for a year and a half - LOL
It became such a huge timesink that I made myself quit.

Currently playing Call of Duty 4 on the pc and enjoying it, although some teamwork would add more dynamics then an all out shootfest 

Also a chipped ps2, still playing a game here and there, mostly FPS and racing.

I'm supposed to be an adult. rofl


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

*Zombies...*

If you're into zombies, or MMOs check out Dead Frontier. 
www.deadfrontier.com
I like to play this when i'm bored. No download necessary, nice rpg elements, customizable avatars. Half decent for a browser game.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Used to play FFXI and also was GM of one of the largest and oldest casual guilds on the Hyjal server (WoW) , and it is still going strong. Being sucked into the FFXIV hype, and have already agreed to probably GM a new guild in game... me and my big mouth... LOL


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never heard of or played the games mentioned. I only play No Limit Texas Hold'em at PokerStars


----------



## shannon666 (Feb 7, 2010)

i must say i am still quite the WoW finatic, although not as much as i use to be, still enough to take all my money lol. although i did try a cple free online rpg's like wizard101 and dragon oath and quickly got bored of em (thank god they we're free!). Also enjoy playing the halo's and bioshock and random shooters, even though i am rather horribad at em >.<


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, old topic revived. 

But anyways, 
I play WoW every now and then too.
*geeky* imma lvl 80 demon lock who gets pwned constantly -_-"
okay end of geeky. 

recently been playing Resistance 2 more though. I would play others if I wasn't broke from the tv.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to play a lot of Starcraft and more recently, Dota.

However, I don't have a lot of time now, so games got cut from my life


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone have CODMW2?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Brian said:


> Anyone have CODMW2?


i stopped playing after an all nighter and missing 8 of my gf's phone calls made me more aware of how addicting this game can be lol


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

ya.. it can be very addictive.. i wonder if they'll pull out some zombies for this one..


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I heard CODMW2 is awesome. Can't wait to try it.. 

Side tip I recently learned for online games where reaction time is important, get a gaming mouse at least 1800dpi. I bought a razer death adder 3500 dpi, my reaction time improved considerably 

Feels clunky though so I may be trading it in for the microsoft habu.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oo, it is very addicting... 

I have it for PS3 and man...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey all, Iv played sc, wc3 tft(been top rankings of all the ladders except FFA), used to play dota now i play HoN, Heroes of Newerth, if you like dota, id be more than happy to send you a beta key for HoN. Its basically dota 2.0 on its own dedicated servers/game engine.
I also like SimCity games, civ2/4, rome total war, empire earth and C&C:red alert.
So if anyone wants to play a few, PM me


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Me, me, me!!! 

HoN pleasee, I have a few friends who mentioned it and now I want to play.

I miss DotA


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

PM sent with bete key code, enjoy ^_^


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Hows HoN treating you Brian?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Weather has been so nice lately I've been too caught up with riding 

Once I get a chance to try it I'm going to add you. Do they have a friends list or something?

And please don't suckkkkkkkk


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Byronicle said:


> i stopped playing after an all nighter and missing 8 of my gf's phone calls made me more aware of how addicting this game can be lol


lol! It's funny, you saying 'missing' 8 of her phone calls....I know you really meant 'ignored'. 

About HoN, I tried it and like it but I am terrible because I have no experience with Dota and people have no patience to play with you if you suck. I found the players on HoN were the worst type of people I've ever played online with before. Wayyyy to immature...I wouldn't mind playing with people I know but not pub games.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Haha, I'm guilty of being a big PITA online but that's also because I'm a big PITA in person too 

ggpwntkkthnxnormpubnubs!

gucci, just keep at it, you'll get better... until then... you SUCK!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol! It's not so much the other team gloating, it's when you have someone from your team spamming, 'you suck, you f-ing suck, you suck s--t, etc...' I think you get the point. lol

I know I can get better, I just don't have the time to play games anymore. I haven't even touched HoN until recently when a friend of mine wanted to play and I couldn't. The login wanted me to change my password but whatever I typed, it just would work. I figured out later that if I logged onto the website and change it there it would work. In the end, I still haven't played for months lol.

I would like to though


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol! It's funny, you saying 'missing' 8 of her phone calls....I know you really meant 'ignored'.


I had to say 'missing' for the purpose of not getting nag at.

I am fortunate though that I don't get much reception in my room as well, so I can always use pull that card and say I got bad reception hehehe

BUT one game I want to get is Total War: Empire,

use to be really good at StarCraft and Total War Medieval 2 (like if you face me i will crush YOu! it's all about visualizing yourself in the battlefield )


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea sure we can play some, my main account on HoN is LucentFish , im about 1750ish PSR, if ur not up there yet iv a 1550psr and 1650something account also.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

Tetrathug said:


> If you're into zombies, or MMOs check out Dead Frontier.
> www.deadfrontier.com
> I like to play this when i'm bored. No download necessary, nice rpg elements, customizable avatars. Half decent for a browser game.


Wow - DF is great fun ^_^

I have too much love of zombies >.>


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i've gotten lost into the world of final fantasy XIII hee... :3


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm shocked. 
Why has no one mentioned anything about starcraft 2 beta yet?!?!
For shame... *tsk tsk tsk* 
hahahahaha...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Probably because we are all very very sad about not having beta keys and the release date having been postphoned sooooo much


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay okay I am guilty of playing WoW and yes it has recently sucked me back in.Cataclysm anyone! Azeroth re done whoo hoo. Back to good old MC/BWL days


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am hoping to get a beta key for FFXIV. The first ones have gone out... but didn't get into that release... however there will be mutiple beta key releases for the game as they get closer to release... planned for the end of this year... fingers crossed.

I am already planning a guild in that game... well actually I was voluntold to be the guild leader LOL

Just over 100 people on a gaming forum that I am a member of have expressed interest in joining.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds exciting! lol

I've now registered for beta, i hope i get in. I never do though. Hurry up Square Enix!



KnaveTO said:


> I am hoping to get a beta key for FFXIV. The first ones have gone out... but didn't get into that release... however there will be mutiple beta key releases for the game as they get closer to release... planned for the end of this year... fingers crossed.
> 
> I am already planning a guild in that game... well actually I was voluntold to be the guild leader LOL
> 
> Just over 100 people on a gaming forum that I am a member of have expressed interest in joining.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

BeerBaron said:


> Okay okay I am guilty of playing WoW and yes it has recently sucked me back in.Cataclysm anyone! Azeroth re done whoo hoo. Back to good old MC/BWL days


I used to play WoW back in the day. I played a lot during vanilla WoW and then I played through the first two seasons on the gladiator ladder. I also briefly played WotLK, but I quit after the season 5 due to balance issues and some core fundamental changes. It was a pretty fun game though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

where are those nexon's fan????

O_O

Combat Arms.. FPS


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or

Left Four Dead 2

???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or Ncsoft

Lineage 2

MMORPG - Massive Multi Online Role Playing Game


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or

Sword of the New World

MMORPG


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or

MapleStory (nexon)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or a kiddie game

Neopets! (my account) IF you got a kid that play neopets, I am happy to give away some items for free!



Anyway I don't play any more games, it's a COMPLETE waste of time! 

XD


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I had to rebuild my pc so I bit the bullet and made it better for gaming & working with video files 

cpu: intel Core i5-750 2.66 ghz quad-core, 8mb L3 cache
mobo: asus P7H55-M pro , intel H55 chipset
vid: XFX Radeon HD 5770 1gb ddr5
ram: 4gb ocz platinum ddr3, 1333mhz

Once it's broken in I'm going to try my first attempt at overclocking.

Need suggestions for other fun games ! Pls don't say WoW been there done that lol.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I play a lot of TF2 and L4D2. They're pretty decent games. I'm looking forward to SC2 as well.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Im now sharing a sc2 beta account with a friend XD ITS AWESOME!!! ^_^


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol nice im waiting for my key.... i prolly wont get one though. Cant wait for it to come out and Diablo III mmm amazing.... GOGO Blizzard games.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm playing offline *wink wink* 

SC2 is a great game.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah its pretty sick  
Didnt the crack for sc2 just come out recently? i wasnt able to find it a week ago b4 i had an account. 
Too bad that the AI sucks atm, heard there is a mod/crack that has a better AI to play against if you dont have it already.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah the AI is pretty easy once you get accustomed to it. There are much harder AI mods out there though (I haven't tried the "insane" mod yet)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I've played through so many disappointing betas in the past I now just wait for the polished product. I am looking forward to SC2 but DIII is so far away I don't really consider it a game yet.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've actually gotten myself addicted to XSketch, an online multiplayer pictionary type game. Fun drawing, and tons of LOL's!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Gameplay wise, the sc2 beta is amazing, there isnt really anything that is OP except perhaps a coupe air units and roaches... and most of the late game units are never seen since they got massive nerfs, ie. motherships,battlecruisers, nukes(ghosts also), and ultralisks just dont do any real damage to units.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i play team fortress 2

made by valve
who made other games like
counter strike
portal
half life
left 4 dead

i really want to play final fantasy xiii
too bad i dont have a ps3 ):
________
portable vaporizer


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

FFXIII is available for PS3, and Xbox

FFXIV will be available for PC and PS3... there are still rumours that an Xbox release may come at a later time


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

KnaveTO said:


> FFXIII is available for PS3, and Xbox
> 
> FFXIV will be available for PC and PS3... there are still rumours that an Xbox release may come at a later time


ff13 for 
xbox is 576p
ps3 is 720p

i hope pc version of ff14 will be 720p also because its made by the same engine or ill be really disappointed


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Whatcha guys think of the new HoN interface? Personally i like some of it.. and dislike other parts of it. i think the "join public game, create game etc etc buttons look way too cartoonish... and the the BD selection screen annoys me.


----------

